

GPS Tracking Disaster: Japanese Tourists Drive Straight into the Pacific - cs702
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/03/gps-tracking-disaster-japanese-tourists-drive-straight-into-the-pacific/

======
mackyinc
That is why I always stick with maps and instinct.

~~~
herval
that is why I keep at least one eye in the road when driving...

